# Arachnomaniac19 photo thread.



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 12, 2014)

Stay tuned for more pics.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 12, 2014)

For some reason I can't comment between the above photos. From top to bottom: 
Brachypelma emilia, male, "Scorch". 
Holothele incei, unsexed, unnamed. 
Thrixopelma ockerti, suspect female, unnamed.
Poecilotheria regalis, unsexed, unnamed.
Linothele megatheloides (not a tarantula), unsexed, unnamed.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 12, 2014)

It won't let me post unless I write something. So here.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 12, 2014)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus, unsexed, unnamed.
Lasiodora parahybana, female, "Bowser".
Brachypelma emilia, male, "Scorch". This is after his moult. The first pic is premoult.


----------



## awiec (Sep 13, 2014)

Might be giving you issues because of your post cost but stunning spiders none the less


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 13, 2014)

awiec said:


> Might be giving you issues because of your post cost but stunning spiders none the less


Thank you!


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 13, 2014)

I guess I gotta write something...


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 13, 2014)

Poecilotheria regalis, male, unnamed.
Lasiodora parahybana, female, Bowser.
Poecilotheria metallica, unsexed, unnamed.
Chilobrachys fimbriatus- DECEASED.
Grammostola porteri, probable female, Lois.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 16, 2014)

As always I have to write something.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 16, 2014)

Haplopus sp. Columbia large, unsexed, unnamed.
Holothele sp. Carabobo, unsexed, unnamed.
Poecilotheria regalis, male, unnamed.
Lasiodora parahybana, unsexed, unnamed.
Psalmopoeus irminia, unsexed, unnamed.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 16, 2014)

I should start putting quotes or something here.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 16, 2014)

Poecilotheria metallica, unsexed, unnamed.
Heteroscodra maculata, unsexed, unnamed.
Pterinochilus murinus, unsexed, unnamed.
Brachypelma albiceps, prob. Female, unnamed.
Haplopus sp. Columbia large, unsexed, unnamed.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 17, 2014)

Try to upload the pics, for example to imgbox.com - then link them over here. You can write a caption for them just above the link into the thread then. As a suggestion since you seem to have problems posting.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 17, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Try to upload the pics, for example to imgbox.com - then link them over here. You can write a caption for them just above the link into the thread then. As a suggestion since you seem to have problems posting.


Thanks. I think I'll stay as is. It adds a bit more of a "personal" touch


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 18, 2014)

I gotta write something.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thrixopelma ockerti, prob. Female, Stardust.
Lasiodora parahybana, unsexed, unnamed.
Poecilotheria regalis, prob. Male, unnamed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 24, 2014)

A couple came out side ways. At least they still look good!


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pterinochilus murinus, unsexed, unnamed.
Haplopelma lividum, suspect female, unnamed.
Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla", mature male, unnamed.
Poecilotheria regalis, male, unnamed.
Holothele incei, unsexed, unnamed.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Less than last time but still one came out sideways.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Poecilotheria metallica, unsexed, unnamed.
Haplopelma lividum, suspect female, unnamed.
Linothele megatheloides, unsexed, unnamed.
Pterinochilus murinus, unsexed, unnamed.
Steatoda sp?, prob. Female, unnamed.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Some more:


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Cyriocosmus elegans, suspect female, unnamed.
Nhandu tripepii, unsexed, unnamed.
Grammostola pulchripes, unsexed, unnamed


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 29, 2014)

More T pics. The H.incei matured.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 29, 2014)

Brachypelma albopilosum, unsexed, unnamed.
Pterinochilus murinus, unsexed, unnamed.
Ceratogyrus darlingi, unsexed, unnamed.
Holothele incei, mature male, unnamed.
Haplopus sp."Columbia" large, unsexed, unnamed.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 29, 2014)

More pics I took.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 29, 2014)

Holothele incei, mature male, unnamed.
Steatoda sp.?, unsexed, unnamed.
Pterinochilus murinus, unsexed, unnamed.
Monocentropus balfouri, unsexed, unnamed.
Brachypelma smithi, unsexed, unnamed.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 6, 2014)

I was going to post these a while ago but I got carried away with feeding them.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 6, 2014)

Brachypelma albopilosum, male, unnamed.
Poecilotheria regalis, male, unnamed.
Orphnaecus philippinus, unsexed, unnamed.
Scolopendra alternans, unsexed, unnamed.
Xenesthis immanis, unsexed, unnamed.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 6, 2014)

All are expo pickups here.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 6, 2014)

Cyclosternum fasciatum, female, Tsavo.
Pandinus imperator, unsexed, unnamed.
Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica, male, unnamed.
Haplopelma vonwirthi, female, Midnight.
Cyclosternum fasciatum, female, Tsavo.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm moving all of my pictures from here to my Instagram page. It's the same as my AB username.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Apr 29, 2017)

Haplocosmia nepalensis, female, unnamed.
Brachypelma albiceps, unsexed, unnamed.
Aphonopelma seemanni, female, unnamed.
Brachypelma vagans, unsexed, unnamed.
Brachypelma sabulosum, unsexed, unnamed.
Thrixopelma ockerti, female, Stardust.
Hysterocrates gigas, female, unnamed.
Psalmopoeus cambridgei, unsexed, unnamed.


----------

